# Commande d'iBook sur AppleStore en ligne : combien de temps la livraison ?



## Magnus_Wislander (21 Octobre 2004)

Comme je l'ai dit dans le titre, je me demandais combien de temps Apple mettrait pour livrer un nouvel iBook si on le commande en ligne... 
Est-ce que ça ne serait pas plus rapide d'attendre qu'il arrive dans les magasins "en dur" ?

Merci


----------



## naas (21 Octobre 2004)

franchement il n'y a pas de règle établie, malheureusement 
prends ce qu'ils te disent et rajoute une à deux semaines, tu seras tranquille et moins déçu par le retard du coup


----------



## nathan1901 (21 Octobre 2004)

4 jours pour moi avant hier !


----------



## Mulder (21 Octobre 2004)

nathan1901 a dit:
			
		

> 4 jours pour moi avant hier !


Un des nouveaux modèles ?


----------



## nathan1901 (21 Octobre 2004)

oui 12'' nouveau modèle avec 512 de RAM, BT inside et 60Go de dur !


----------



## WebOliver (21 Octobre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> franchement il n'y a pas de règle établie, malheureusement
> prends ce qu'ils te disent et rajoute une à deux semaines, tu seras tranquille et moins déçu par le retard du coup





			
				Mulder a dit:
			
		

> Un des nouveaux modèles ?



Comme l'a dit Naas, il faut au moins une semaine pour la livraison, c'est souvent ça qui prend le plus de temps.  En cas de soucis, passe aussi voir dans ce sujet.


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (21 Octobre 2004)

Merci... Mais vous pensez que je ferais mieux d'attendre l'arrivée en magasin des iBooks ?


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (22 Octobre 2004)

Bon, et ils offrent 5% de réduc aux étudiants sur le store, c'est ça ?


----------



## duracel (22 Octobre 2004)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> Bon, et ils offrent 5% de réduc aux étudiants sur le store, c'est ça ?



Non, 6%


----------



## kiochi (22 Octobre 2004)

j'en reviens pas     

j'ai commandé hier vers les 11h un PB 12' combo avec config. de base

et

je le reçois aujourd'hui, en fait je devrais meme deja l'avoir, le transporteur est passé a 12h et je suis arrivé a 12h15, mais heureusement il repasse c'est apres-midi     

mon switch commence bien


----------



## Apca (22 Octobre 2004)

kiochi a dit:
			
		

> j'en reviens pas
> 
> j'ai commandé hier vers les 11h un PB 12' combo avec config. de base
> 
> ...



Tiens-nous au courant !!!


----------



## SaturnDefender (22 Octobre 2004)

Et bien tu en as de la chance!!

  profites bien de ton après-midi ... mais n'oublie pas de bien rechargé ta batterie!!


----------



## kiochi (22 Octobre 2004)

ca y est !!!!
reçu y a 20 min (j'ai pris le temps de le deballé  :love: )

en tout cas ils ont fait fort, tres fort, livraison en 24h de la machine ... que demander de plus


----------



## Apca (22 Octobre 2004)

kiochi a dit:
			
		

> ca y est !!!!
> reçu y a 20 min (j'ai pris le temps de le deballé  :love: )
> 
> en tout cas ils ont fait fort, tres fort, livraison en 24h de la machine ... que demander de plus



PUNAISE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! T'en a de la chance, moi j'attends et j'attends.  :hein: 

Et les photo ?  


Bon amusement ! Content pour toi !


----------



## fubiz (22 Octobre 2004)

J'ai commandé ce matin sur l'apple store un iBook 12' 1.2 ghz avec 512mo de ram.
On m'a dis entre 10 et 15 jours d'attente...

Je vous tiens au courant


----------



## steph_uk (23 Octobre 2004)

J'ai atendu pile 2 semaines entre ma comande sur le WEB et la livraison de mon PB 12".
Achemine de Shangai et tout ca...

Je suis impressione par les delais de livraison tres court ce certains.
Apple a du aprovisioner les stosks pour les premieres livraisons, pour un coup de Pub suplementaire, et en prevision.

J'imagine que les delais doivent repasser a la "normale" (15 jours) en cas de config exotique  (clavier qwerty et OS francais, trucs ds le genre.)


J'avais commande le mien en angleterre et je voulais un clavier qwerty et l'OS en Francais.


----------



## nathan1901 (25 Octobre 2004)

Still in Taiwan ! Fly my precious, Fly !


----------

